# gaming rig under 65k



## jassgrewal (Apr 26, 2011)

*gaming rig under 60k with i5 and ati 6970*

want an i5 rig

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:just gaming 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yeah

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:60-63k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:maybe

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1 tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1920 x 1080

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:by an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:maybe in 1 week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
Affcourse

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:speakers

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:ludhiana punjab

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:i called the assembler and he told me the following configuration
i5 kit =18300
corsair 4gb ram 1600mhz =3600
1tb hd =2700
sapphire 6970 =21300
psu coolermaster 600w=3500
i ball case  =1500
dvd drive = 900
lg 2240 montor =8800
wirless keyboard and mouse =2000
total 62600


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
|
*Total*
|61300


jassgrewal said:


> i5 kit =18300
> corsair 4gb ram 1600mhz =3600
> 1tb hd =2700
> sapphire 6970 =21300
> ...



its bad due to -
bad psu
bad case

if you want a 6970 then i recommend - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD 6970 2GB|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
|
*Total*
|65200


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2011)

@jassgrewal
2nd rig is a better one to go for


----------



## coolgame (Apr 27, 2011)

hey better get 1600MHz ram.1333 is a bit more slower


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Didn't we just have a thread for a 65K rig a few days ago? And Jas created a comprehensive guide for almost all price ranges.

anyways, this is just my suggestion and I know there will be people who will jump on me for this, but I don't think that for casual gamers, spending so much on a gaming keyboard/mouse makes sense. Unless you're the kind who frags at LAN parties or take part in tourneys regularly, you won't notice the difference between a 300 Rupee and a 3000 Rupee keyboard. 

I am not talking about aesthetics, because I am color blind when it comes to value lol

So if you skimp out on that and opt for a regular mouse/keyboard combo, you will be able to use that money to either get yourself a CPU Cooler or upgrade the hard drive to 1TB.

The 2500K is an awesome CPU that is wasted if not Overclocked. And to ensure stable OCing, you need to replace the standard Intel fans . Just my two paises worth.

Plus, you have to factor in the price of a genuine Windows Disk, which will easily raise the overall cost by 5-10%.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 27, 2011)

^what??
you want to say TVS Champ and Razer Arctosa have no difference except aesthetics??


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

is it important to have a good case?
plz suggest me some good coolermaster psu  
is my lg monitor is ideal for gaming


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

you have been recommended a Seasonic S12II 620w Bronze PSU by Jaskanwar.

Good PSUs and Cooler Master - these two words don't go hand in hand. (except Real Power and Silent Pro series)


----------



## masterkd (Apr 27, 2011)

case is the house of your components..if you feel you need a good house to live then the components need a good case for them too!!
if you wanna spent 8.8k for screen why lg2240 get dell st2220L
corsair/seasonic  psu is better than CM..if you prefer CM only for psu get CM real power/silent power


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

is it a good deal to buy ati 6970 or should i buy 6950 and oc it 
can 6970 also oc


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

yes of course you can oc both. but 6970 better deal.


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

thnks guys ! 
jas i had checked ur review on dell st 2220l 21.5 and i think i should go for it ?
how much will it cost to me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

^its a good monitor. available at 8.7k.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 27, 2011)

my suggestion


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD 6970 2GB|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|cooler master 690II advance with transparent window|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Logiteck MK200|650
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
|
*Total*
|66750
any reason of preferring ATI card over NVIDIA, and do u need a UPS or no plz mention


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

the reason is that in range of 20k the competitor of ati 6970 is gtx 570 and 570 slight slow than 6970 and the gtx 580 is out of my budget


----------



## game-freak (Apr 27, 2011)

@ jaskanwar just curious  im not a geek still learning abt stuff from u guys

@ jassgrewal do u need a UPS


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

game-freak said:


> @ jaskanwar just curious  im not a geek still learning abt stuff from u guys



yaar no problem. leave it. forget it


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah i need a ups 800w


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

nah.. Get a 1KVA UPS from APC.. they will cost more but are worth the money.. can't tell you the exact model..


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

game-freak said:


> any reason of preferring ATI card over NVIDIA, and do u need a UPS or no plz mention


because it is better than GTX 570 in the long run.


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 28, 2011)

i hav checked out cm   eXtreme Power Plus 600W psu  is it good for my cofiguration?


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

jassgrewal said:


> i hav checked out cm   eXtreme Power Plus 600W psu  is it good for my cofiguration?


It is perhaps the worst PSU you can buy. Avoid it at every cost.

Only go for what has been suggested above.


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 28, 2011)

SeaSonic S12II 620 is not available in mine area but i m able to get cm elite 430.plz suggest
any other alternative for psu


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

Try ordering from here: Seasonic S12II 620w Brone @ TheITWares

Reliable website. You can go for Corsait TX650v2 if you are able to find it.

And please don't go for Cooler Master at any cost. You have been warned regarding this.


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 28, 2011)

thks ico for ur advice im not going for cm psu but plz tell me  price of Corsait TX650v2


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

around 5.8k to 6.2k depending upon places


----------



## game-freak (Apr 28, 2011)

price for tx650v2 is 5500 rs


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

game-freak said:


> my suggestion
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...



Awesome man ! 

Also u can consider GTX 570 twin frozr & Asus GTX 570 direct CU II  - If OP like(just an opinion anyway HD 6970 is superb card)


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 29, 2011)

i think CM Elite 430 is better for me than 690 	and its price is also less


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 29, 2011)

^^yup it's good case...check the *Review*


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 30, 2011)

plz suggest me some good Corsair psu for my rig with price


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 30, 2011)

why u want to change psu?? Seasonic is good...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2011)

gamefreak's suggestion is good enough
seasonic 620 @ 5.1k>>corsair vx 550 @4.6k

rest your choice


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 30, 2011)

actually seasonic is not available in mine area and corsair is available .is cm elite 430 really cost 2.5k ,my assembler told me it is of 3.5k


----------



## masterkd (Apr 30, 2011)

3.5k is way too overpriced..upto 2.8k can be accepted!!


----------



## jassgrewal (May 1, 2011)

hey guys today i finales my configuration and i got the prices from the assembler plz comment about the prices and spec

corsair 650w v2 +cm elite 430 cabinet		       =7500
monitor dell st 2220m		                              = 9400
i5 + mobo 60 series{i dont know exactly but he said it is of intel and in 60 series}	                                                       =18300
dvd rw		                                               =  925
k + m[wireless] I ball 		                                = 1500
gpu sapphire 6970 2gb                                         = 20000
ups microteck	620 w                                       =  1800
4gb corsair 1600mhz heat sink 		                = 3200
1 tb		                                                       =  2850

		                                            total=   65475


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

jassgrewal said:
			
		

> ups microteck 620 w = 1800


 It would be a little better if you get APC 600 VA UPS at the same price


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

jassgrewal said:


> hey guys today i finales my configuration and i got the prices from the assembler plz comment about the prices and spec
> 
> corsair 650w v2 +cm elite 430 cabinet		       =7500
> monitor dell st 2220m		                              = 9400
> ...




I think the guy is looting u.

CM 430 Shouldn't cost any thing more than 2.8k. I think the dealer is quoting the price with side transparent. So, check it properly.
Also as seasonic is not available, so better get VX-550 at 4.5k. No use of getting a 650W PSU as u VX-450 will be sufficient for ur GPU.
BTW which PSU is ur dealer suggesting. Give the specific model.

Monitor's price is something OK but would have gone down by 200-300 bucks. But thats still fine.

Which CPU+Mobo is he talking about. Ask him to specify the model correctly. I hope he is quoting a P67 Combo. But still get it specified correctly.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 1, 2011)

he is giving cm elite 430 for 2.5k and vx 650w psu fro 5k .He told me to have cm extreme 600w but i change my mind to corsair
will this p67 will be fine for me?
i will take down d price to 65k


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

A DVD RW now a days wont cost anything more than 0.9k. Even DVD RWs sell for 0.8k is some places. So, good brands like Samsung, HP, LG, LiteOn, etc will cost not more than 0.9k except for Asus which sells for 1k at max.

A wireless KB+Mouse costing so much from brand like iBall is acceptable. Better get a logitch Wireless combo for 1.2k. It will be much better option. Else look for MS wireless combo. You can get for 1.4k at max. It will even be a good choice too.


GPU price is some what correct. So no comments on it.


Yes, at that price point get a APC 600VA UPS instead. It will be much better. But microtek will do too if APC is not available.


A corsair 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz with heat sink costs not more than 2.5k. So, check its price too.


And a 1TB HDD from WD or Seagate coists 1.7k at max. It even sells for 2.4k at some places. So, again check its price with ur dealer.



jassgrewal said:


> he is giving cm elite 430 for 2.5k and vx 650w psu fro 5k .He told me to have cm extreme 600w but i change my mind to corsair
> will this p67 will be fine for me?
> i will take down d price to 65k



Then its perfectly fine. Also bargain with him for the prices of other components.

Also, plz be specific which i5 and P67 he is quoting. Give the exact model.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

jassgrewal said:


> he is giving cm elite 430 for 2.5k and vx 650w psu fro 5k .He told me to have cm extreme 600w but i change my mind to corsair
> will this p67 will be fine for me?
> i will take down d price to 65k



Which p67?? Asus/gigabyte/intel/msi?? And which proccy?? K or non-k??
Just ask for all boxes and note down model numbers properly...and share here..so that all we will get exact idea of what that dealer is giving...

@saswat, 1TB HDD at 1.7k?? I think it should not below 2.6k...were u mentioning about 500GB??


----------



## jassgrewal (May 1, 2011)

he said it is of intel and will be of rs7300 and what is proccy


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

jassgrewal said:
			
		

> what is proccy


 It means processor



			
				 jassgrewal said:
			
		

> he said it is of intel and will be of rs7300


 *Specific * model name/number please


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

OP,
buddy there are many intel processors and motherboards. So, get the exact model no. from the dealer.
BTW does he not have any other brand's P67 motherboard.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 1, 2011)

i will confirm mobo exact model no ,and does ups 600w would be sufficient for me and should i change my psu to vx 450w


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

For a price tag of 7.5k VX-650 + CM-430 is a perfect deal. No, need to change it. But confirm the Processor and Motherboard model no. correctly.
Also ask him if he has / can get any other brand's P67 mobo.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 2, 2011)

hey guys the motherboard is intel DP67BG and the kit price is I5 2500k + mobo =18300
is it is good for my configuration


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

jassgrewal said:
			
		

> ,and does ups 600w would be sufficient for me and should i change my psu to vx 450w


 Yes, thr APC 600 VA will be enough


----------



## MegaMind (May 3, 2011)

^^APC 600va wont suffice...
Get APC 800va



jassgrewal said:


> hey guys the motherboard is intel DP67BG and the kit price is I5 2500k + mobo =18300
> is it is good for my configuration



Great price...


----------



## jassgrewal (May 4, 2011)

is ups comparability is measured on backup time or more watt means more power to the system


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

APC 600va delivers 360W.. If ur pc is utilizing more than that, the UPS either goes off instantly or gives a overload beep...

APC 800va delivers 540W which is a safer option...


----------



## jassgrewal (May 6, 2011)

thanks guys for ur support,this site is really helpful  .i didnt know too much about psu and mobos but u guys guide me step by step .my rig is completely based on the cofi. in the threads .Now i had given the order and shall receive my rig within 2-3 days .thanks all


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

^^Most welcome buddy... Do post the Pics *HERE*


----------



## jassgrewal (May 6, 2011)

i m having a little confusion on intel DP67BG MOBO ,is it a good mobo or should i change it


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

^Get it eyes closed....


----------

